# Server mit Trafficontrolle gesucht



## Dead (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi
wir suchen für ein größeres Projekt einen Serveranbieter ähnlich Strato die eine Art Traffickontrolle anbieten.

Dabei geht es nicht darum das wir wissen wieviel Traffic wir verbrauchen oder schon verbraucht haben sondern darum das wenn wir eine bestimmte Trafficgrenze überschritten haben das der Server vom Netz getrennt wird.

Strato ist auch schön und gut nur bisschen teurer.

kennt wer ne alternative?

freue mich über jede hilfe


----------



## Gumbo (27. Oktober 2005)

Für den Apache-Webserver gibt es ein „mod_bandwidth“-Modul, allerdings wirst du dich da etwas einarbeiten müssen. Möglicherweise entspricht dies jedoch deinen Wünschen.


----------

